# What do you feed your sticks in winter?



## RoachGirlRen (Oct 18, 2007)

I have two young vietnamese stick insects. They've been thriving for a few months now (have nearly doubled in size!) on fresh oak and maple leaves. Well, obviously those are soon going to be in short supply in light of winter coming to the north east US, so I want to get them habituated to something else. I have a large amount of leaves vacuum sealed and frozen, but having a plan B would be nice too. So, what do you feed YOUR viet sticks in winter? The breeder said they'd eat Romaine Lettuce, but they didn't seem to love it when I introduced it to them shortly after purchase. Would they eat Kale or Collard Greens, which are a little thicker and more leaf-like? I have a ton of that in the house. How about baby spinach? Any tips appreciated!


----------



## Ted (Oct 18, 2007)

get several host plants and keep that going.


----------



## ScorpDemon (Oct 18, 2007)

I have heard privet leaves work well, but have never kept any sticks, so I dunno.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Oct 19, 2007)

They'll eat dried leaves over the winter, but you need to give them supplimental moisture (they'll eat romaine too, but they won't grow while feeding on it).

By the way, never say that you have sticks on here if you also say you live in the US.  Just a heads-up from your friendly neighborhood government.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Oct 19, 2007)

I believe vietnamese sticks are legal depending on state legislation, but transportation over state lines is not without a USDA permit. Not 100% sure, but there's nothing on my state's books about them that I can find, and most sites only mentioned transport being illegal and _some_ states having bans. Many southern states seem to have restrictions or bans on them. I see a TON at expos in my state, so I don't think they're illegal here... but then again, wouldn't be the first time I saw something restricted at an expo.


----------



## arachnocat (Oct 19, 2007)

Any stick insects not native to your state are illegal to keep in the US. It's not just a state ban. I've seen them sold at reptile shows here too but they're still illegal. It's too bad. Stick bugs are cool


----------



## Atrax robustus (Oct 19, 2007)

Not sure if yours will take this or if it grows where you live but my Eurycantha calcarata would happly munch on Quercus ilex the Evergreen, Holm or Holly Oak.
AR


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow, that's horrid - I had no idea. I try to be very respectful of the laws regarding exotics keeping. Where do you find info on legislation? Because a scan of my state laws said nothing, and when I googled the legality of this species, I only got info on state restrictions. I want to make sure nothing like this happens again!


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Oct 19, 2007)

If you don't tell anyone, you're safe -- but the USDA watches these boards (I've been "interrogated" over a misunderstanding before).  Just be careful is all.

And they (the USDA) admits that there website is sorely lacking in information regarding the legality of various exotics.  It's almost impossible to find the exact rules.  Most of us have found out through other people's brushes with government agencies.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Oct 19, 2007)

Heh, maybe I should ask a mod to delete this topic then. rofl.


----------



## Matt K (Oct 19, 2007)

RoachGirlRen said:


> Wow, that's horrid - I had no idea. I try to be very respectful of the laws regarding exotics keeping. Where do you find info on legislation? Because a scan of my state laws said nothing, and when I googled the legality of this species, I only got info on state restrictions. I want to make sure nothing like this happens again!


Please refer to this site for the rules:  www.aphis.usda.gov


----------



## radjess331 (Oct 27, 2007)

you can feed them rose leafs


----------



## thedude (Oct 27, 2007)

pyrachantha and if your lucky maybe some romaine lettuce


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Oct 29, 2007)

I used to keep sticks.
They ate leaves from my organic African violets.

P.S. 
I find that the same politicos who banned sticks and leaf insects have also  banned many vertebrates... often for equally wrongheaded reasons.

We need to locate our fellow fanciers.
No matter how "different" their animals may appear to be we all face the
very same problems...with the very same people.

P.P.S. Combined groups could afford the class action suit(s) we may need 
in order to point out that both arbitrary "laws" and "unreasonable searches and seizures" are contrary to the Constitution of the United States.


----------



## mr.wilderness (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I hope something is done soon, for I fear that one day in the not too distant future that silly ban will extend to all exotics, and then _everyone _ in the hobby will have something to whine about :8o


----------

